# going tomorrow 5/14



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a crew --- thks for looking ed

going out of Sherman cove tomorrow 0500 have room for one target fish are AJs, grouper, mingos all day trip ed


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish I could make it. If you plan on going again in the next few weeks let me know! My buddy is coming into town tomorrow to visit for a few weeks. He's an active-duty corpsman and he'd love to get on the water.


----------

